# Reliable place to get Tall Fescue Seeds



## larry626 (Jul 26, 2020)

Hi, I'm trying to overseed my lawn this fall and wanted to order some Tall Fescue seeds. Where do you guys recommend getting it from so I'm not over flooded with weeds like dandelions in the Spring.

Also is it better to have seeds that are mixed with different types of Tall Fescue or one blend of Tall fescue? THere's soo many varieties!

I just want something that doesn't require weekly mowing and grows dark green..

Thank you!

I'm in Southern Caifornia btw with full sun on my lawn.


----------



## sheepfescue (Jul 29, 2019)

Hello.

seedsuperstore.com, preferredseed.com, outsidepride.com, and amazon.com (usually 3rd-party sellers) are good places to start.

Outsidepride makes a "combat extreme southern" tall fescue mix. That'd be decent.

seedsuperstore.com has a tall fescue sun blend and a tall fescue shade blend, which both look to be good.

I don't know where they sell it, (google it), but a decent all fescue for southern climates is called "Rebels Tall Fescue" and that does better in heat (at least that's what its marketed for).

My suggestion would be to follow the overseeding guidelines (they will recommend a pounds per 1000 square feet of your yard... if you don't know that, you can estimate it by Google earth's measurement tool, or if it is small enough use a long tape measure). For tall fescue, it is very important to get as much seed down as the recommendations because it does not spread really.

If you are in a cool-enough part of SoCal, a tall fescue mix with a bit of kentucky bluegrass could help fill in spots and keep the turf dense (however in some parts of SoCal this would not be advisable).


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

GCI is good stuff. I got germination in 4 days.


----------



## daveNJ (Aug 18, 2020)

I ordered my fescue seed from United Seeds. You can place your order online. 0% weed seed and 0% other crop seed in the mix. Shipping was not cheap but it still came out to be less than some other places I shopped around at. If they didn't have the seed I was looking for, Seed Super Store was my next choice.


----------



## Ngilbe36 (Jul 23, 2020)

Lawn Noob said:


> GCI is good stuff. I got germination in 4 days.


Yup, GCI for me too. Consistent and even germination in 4 days in two areas seeded 1 week apart. Cant go wrong.


----------



## Dtree (Jul 9, 2020)

The Hogan Company has good TTTF seed. I got a custom TTTF seed blend from them.


----------



## TheEggMan (Jun 8, 2020)

I bought my seed from The Hogan Company and United Seeds.

Unfortunately I didn't have any extra arms or legs so Super Seed Store was off the table.


----------



## stacik84 (Feb 27, 2018)

Newsom Seed has some fantastic prices. I got 4th Millennium and Titanium LS for $100/bag. About $30 shipping per bag. They only sell 50 pound bags.

Both Sod quality and 0.0% weed & crop free.


----------



## larry626 (Jul 26, 2020)

Wow superseedstore is xpensive.. is it that much better than GCI? GCI seems reasonable... Leaning towards that..

I wonder if these fescue seeds will be as strong as the tall fescue I have now.. The weather has been 100 degrees daily for almost all of August and it's holding strong.. Really dark green.. I just notice it's starting to thin a little..and I have a couple of g'damn Dog Pee spots that I need to fill up..


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

Lawn Noob said:


> GCI is good stuff. I got germination in 4 days.


I concur


----------



## jcs43920 (Jun 3, 2019)

I sell certified tall fescue seed. 4$ a lb free shipping.

My blend is...

33% Blacktail
33% Thunderstruck
33% Darlington

.00 weed seed, .00 other crop

Germination times are all over 90%

It's similar to GCI turfs Blend but I choose Darlington over Falcon 4 and Thor because it has a much higher rated genetic color.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

jcs43920 said:


> I sell certified tall fescue seed. 4$ a lb free shipping.
> 
> My blend is...
> 
> ...


If you don't mind me asking, where did you purchase your seed?


----------

